# K5 Blazer Plowing in Ohio weekend storm/last min. maint pics



## snowpoe (Nov 23, 2005)

Pics of it apart in my drive at 2pm fri. Got it going & got a late start fri evening

I crawled under truck on Thur at 530pm to check everything out only to find that both axle steering u joints needed changed & the front drive shaft u joint. I worked on i till 11:30 then up sat .to finish it up .I took the shafts to a local place at 9am to have them put in the new joints(to much of a pain for me to deal with)& did not get them back till 2pm Yikes
The snow was heavy by then & made it a real pain to get it back to gether.Lost parts in snow & wrenches:crying: what a day. Got it together around 5pm & went plowing till 7 am sat. then 3 hrs sleep & plowed another 20hrs & 3 more hrs sleep & plowed another 19hrs & 4 hrs sleep & finished up on Mon.
During all that plow I ended up getting different tires put on, a chain bolt broke,then plow would not raise very far so I changed the lift ram & packing(thinking that the bad seal was letting air bubbles in.) but that did not do it so I put a extra pump I had in and was back in action.
After it was all said and done 20hrs working on Blazer:realmad: & 45+hrs plowing

The blazer is a plowing beast & does great on driveways Very tight turning radius.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*LOOKS LIKE YA HAD SOME ISSUES THERE THAT SUCKS BEEN THERE BEFORE MYSELF.......HOPEFULLY WITH ALL THAT SNOW YOU MADE UP FOR THE BREAKDOWN.....TY FOR THE PICS*


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice pictures, looks like you got some good snow.

I could never work on a project like that out in the cold and snow. I've gotten to used to our heated shed.


----------



## snowpoe (Nov 23, 2005)

More pics Also put a pic in of my . girl friend that road with me the whole time & did alot of the shoveling .The snow was 20 inches at some places but that did not stop her little 100 Lb. butt from shoveling 1000 Lbs. of snow from the walks & garage doors, What a trooper:salute: I know I could not ride with someone for 45+ hrs plowing bouncing around + the time waiting in the truck & house while wrenching to do the repairs


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

love the last pix


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

if the door is like that, what was the original one like??


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

riverwalkland;544426 said:


> if the door is like that, what was the original one like??


who cares it keeps the snow outside the truck and enough heat in


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

oh i didn't know looked like maybe you'd get all wet inside, couldn't tell it wasn't a big hole or somthing


----------



## snowpoe (Nov 23, 2005)

The origonal door was actually rust free. I was giving a plowing estimate & was being lazy & had the door open with measuring wheel hanging out because the window would not go down. I had drove down a long ally way ,one lane & when backing up I still had door open & a peace of guard rail was sticking out at the end of building & crunch:realmad:

Not one of my smarter moments

The door in the pic is only surface rust from the paint peeling off, no holes. The holes are in the floor

I would be lucky to get $1500 out of that truck & just this season it grossed me over 9 times that& last season over 4 times that ,so I will keep it & try & put a cheap paint job on it this summer. And also patch the holes in the floor before I loose more tools:angry:

I added a pic of when it was a wheeler , it is now a plow truck only. 

That trip threw the river cost me a tranny. Water got in every thing excepyt the tranfer case

Pic was scanned & my resize attempt did not get it small enough


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Keep the old iron!!! Those Blazers are getting harder and harder to come by, especially in decent shape. I would love to have a 84 K20, 87 2500 Suburban, and a 87 K5 Blazer. If I had that, you would never find me inside the house, lol. The pics are very nice too. Hey if you cant get the pic to work, email me [email protected] and I can try to get it to work


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;545544 said:


> Keep the old iron!!! Those Blazers are getting harder and harder to come by, especially in decent shape. I would love to have a 84 K20, 87 2500 Suburban, and a 87 K5 Blazer. If I had that, you would never find me inside the house, lol. The pics are very nice too. Hey if you cant get the pic to work, email me [email protected] and I can try to get it to work


I had a 87 my self, and man can that truck push snow. It had 90k on it, 1 small dent in the hood, and alittle rot over the rear wheel wells. Thats it. I would have loved to have kept it but had no room for it. That truck can turn on a dime. I miss her :crying:
Nice pictures by the way.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is the pic of it in the water. That is some deep a$$ water!!!!


----------

